# River Run, March 10



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

My group and I will be at River Run march 10-14. We're from Memphis, Tennessee and don't usually go this far. We went here last year around the same time(it's our spring break). But if anybody's gonna be out there let me know and we can ride together!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

wish I could join you. I went in November last year with filthy and walker and had a friggin blast. I have wayyy too much to even think about leaving the city much less the state lol. Have fun !


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

browland said:


> wish I could join you. I went in November last year with filthy and walker and had a friggin blast. I have wayyy too much to even think about leaving the city much less the state lol. Have fun !


Lol yeah we liked it so much last year we decided to go to the same place. This is usually our only week out of the year to go out of state for a ride so we always prepare! Wish you could come man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

bruteman19 said:


> Lol yeah we liked it so much last year we decided to go to the same place. This is usually our only week out of the year to go out of state for a ride so we always prepare! Wish you could come man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give me a shout when y'all do some local riding again. I'm sure you ride the pike or ral-mil road. I haven't touched my bike other than changing the oil since November . 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah we usually ride either the pike or Sardis lake (right outside of Oxford). Ill let you know. We usually ride every weekend but right now we have a lot of bikes down so maybe in a few weeks. Ill let you though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

We'll be going to Riverrun either late thursday night (7th) or early friday morning (8th) and staying out there for the weekend and coming home sometime sunday (10th). 

We missed you guys by 1 day around this time last year as well.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> We'll be going to Riverrun either late thursday night (7th) or early friday morning (8th) and staying out there for the weekend and coming home sometime sunday (10th).
> 
> We missed you guys by 1 day around this time last year as well.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Yeah I remember that. We probably won't get there until around like 1-2. But we probably will ride when we get there. I got a notification that you sent me a PM but when I go to my messages I don't have a new message. So I don't know what's going on with that. I tried to send you one asking to send it again but I think your inbox is full. Hopefully y'all can stay a little later on Sunday so we can get a small ride in this time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ yeah I have some of my settings turned off so the pm didnt work...just disregard it, I was just telling you we were gonna be out there.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Alright if you find out what time y'all are leaving Sunday let me know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Hate I'm going to miss this. But it happens.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Filthy we will be pulling in around 2pm. And then we gotta get everything put up. Do you know what time y'all are leaving?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

It'll be close. We generally dont ride on the last day....and doubt this one will be any different since I have to work on monday. We are usually out between noon and 2ish.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dang, it'll be ok. Maybe next year.... Lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Pulling out the driveway now to head up there.... planned on leaving around 5am but plans kinda changed a little at 3am this morning by my brother. Should be a fun weekend.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Keep the rubber side down filth


----------



## mwilkins (Jan 26, 2013)

I may be out there toward the end of the week. My group is hitting Wolf Pen Gap in Mena, Ar this weekend. I have the week off for spring break and will probably hit something local later in the week.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Just headed out


----------



## txboatpilot (Feb 18, 2013)

mwilkins said:


> I may be out there toward the end of the week. My group is hitting Wolf Pen Gap in Mena, Ar this weekend. I have the week off for spring break and will probably hit something local later in the week.


We will be there on wednesday 13th throught sunday 17th.. Hope you make it out! River Run has some good places for you beast to try out.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

walker said:


> Keep the rubber side down filth


I kept the rubber down, but I need taller snorkels, I almost had an uh-oh. Water was about 1/2" from the inlets on my belt snorks once when I nosed off in a hole...luckily I was able to stab the throttle and pull her up. My brother on the other hand....last night lost the honda in the middle of the swamp trail where browland got throwed over sideways. There is absolutely no dirt showing anywhere, the shallow places where close to seat deep, and deep spots will go in your waders if you try to wade through...we had a good time going deep. Then I got to tow him in the dark through that stuff from about half way down the trail, made for a very interesting ride lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> I kept the rubber down, but I need taller snorkels, I almost had an uh-oh. Water was about 1/2" from the inlets on my belt snorks once wheb I nosed off in a hole...luckily I was able to stab the throttle and pull her up. My brother on the hand....last night lost the honda in the middle of the swamp trail where browland got throwed over sideways. There is absolutely no dirt showing anywhere, the shallow places where close to seat deep, and deep spots will go in your waders if you try to wade through...we had a good time going deep. Then I got to tow him in the dark through that stuff from about half way down the trail, made for a very interesting ride lol.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Think my wader would be tall enough bud. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ lol yeah you'd be the exception

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Lol. It gets over my waders its DEEEEEP!!!!

fatboyz customz


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I hate I had to miss the ride. Sounds like it was a good one ! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Browland trailer queen tried throwing you off in shallow stuff. I would hate to see what it would do to you chest deep. Lmao


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Y'all know ol'e grey ghost ain't no trailer queen! But I did have problems stayin on a few times that's for sure !


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

browland said:


> Y'all know ol'e grey ghost ain't no trailer queen! But I did have problems stayin on a few times that's for sure !


Yea I know. I got my waders full of water helping your over grown butt out of a jam !!! Lol


----------

